# How much did you take over from the UK?



## Ju&Mike (Jun 6, 2007)

How much would you say is the minimum we would need to set up in Australia? Family of 4 wanting to live in Sydney.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

When I read your post title, I thought you were referring to furniture, clothing, and other possessions. When I read the post, I decided you were talking about money.

All I know is, you will need more than you expect. I came on a company move and still spent more of my own than I expected. And you'll want to have a bit of a savings account in OZ, too. 

I could certainly see why you might want to leave a substantial portion of your savings in British pounds, or might not want to liquidate investments. Maybe you could look into efficient ways of transferring money if you need more?


----------



## devilishdaz (Jun 20, 2007)

*Living costs*

My wife and I are moving to Australia at the end of the year and believe it depends where you move to. Cost of food is relatively cheap compared to the UK and electricity is also much cheaper.

Would be interested to know how what sort of things people find more expensive.

Daz


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

devilishdaz said:


> My wife and I are moving to Australia at the end of the year and believe it depends where you move to. Cost of food is relatively cheap compared to the UK and electricity is also much cheaper.
> 
> Would be interested to know how what sort of things people find more expensive.
> 
> Daz


I wish this was the case! We've been here for 14 months and I honestly havent found anything cheaper here than the UK (apart from wages being less). Dont get me wrong.....we're glad we made the move........but we certainly arent any better off financially here than we were in the UK - worse off in fact.

To get an idea of food check out this store - Fooddirect : Your Smart Shopping Alternative

You may find some exotic fruits to be cheaper but thats about it.

We brought $25,000 over with us and that was eaten up pretty quickly - when you first arrive you're spending money hand over fist.

Good luck with everything.

Rachelle


----------



## devilishdaz (Jun 20, 2007)

Just out of curiosity where did you move to?


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Richmond in NSW


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Prices are really the same? I think some things, like internet access, are more expensive than the US.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Same with the UK too - Broadband costs are a killer here and you also have to keep a close eye on your usage because they'll sting you (badly!) if you go over!


----------



## Ju&Mike (Jun 6, 2007)

Do you think £5000-£6000 would be enough to start off or should I bring more over?


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I don't think it sounds like enough if you aren't coming over with a job already lined up or with a free place to stay. Even if you get a job, how much delay will there be befor you see your first pay? Are you going to rent an apartment or house? If so you need rent and security money and money to get around while you look for work. Meanwhile all your regular expenses keep right on coming.


----------



## Ju&Mike (Jun 6, 2007)

So over £10000 then which is about A$24000


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Ju&Mike said:


> So over £10000 then which is about A$24000


Thats how much we brought but hubby had a job to go to and our accommodation was paid for for the first month by his employer. $24,000 would be eaten up pretty quickly - I know ours went a lot quicker than we expected and we had to dip into our 'emergency' fund within about 2 weeks of arrival. Cars were a lot more than expected (they hold their price 2nd hand really well over here) so the majority of that money went on a car. 

I'm trying to think of what our costs were when we first arrived but it seems like a lifetime away now - I'll try though!

School Fees (we were on temp visa ) - $4500
Car - $16,000 
Rego & Stamp Duty - around $1000
Two weeks rent - $600
Rental Bond - $1200
Drivers Licences - $98 each
Fridge - $1000
TV - $1000
Bits and Bobs in IKEA etc - $500 (just stuff to tide us over when waiting for our container)
BBQ (priorities and all that!) - $400

So all that totals around $26,400! It adds up quickly. Add to that your every day living costs.

There you go - should help you decide 

If you've got anymore questions just fire away


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I'm so glad I did a company move. I had pretty much everything done for me, and I still thought I spent a lot of money settling in.


----------



## limeychick (Jul 4, 2007)

Ju&Mike said:


> Do you think £5000-£6000 would be enough to start off or should I bring more over?



I have been in Oz for 7 weeks (Melbourne to be precise) , there are two of us and to give you an idea of the setup costs we have been experiencing include: 
Temporary accomodation: We didn't have accomodation when we arrived so we had a week in a hotel. Accomodation shortage here in Melbourne could have meant longer. approx $100 - 150 per night 

Permanent accomodation: includes bond and 1 months rent, if you're rental is over a certain amount bond goes from 1 months rent to 6 weeks (I think the threshold is $450 week) not sure if this is the same in Sydney. 

Set up of telephone $50 connection fee, basic line package $17 per month 
Set up of broadband $80 per month unlimited (Telstra, not the locals favourite but the line was already in, to change line would have cost roughly $200). 

We are fully furnished so no extra costs for furnishings, some people have furnishing packages which seem very expensive they seem to add about $100-150 per week to rental. If you are bringing your own stuff bear in mind processing costs at customs this end and ensure delivery from the port to your new address is included in the quoted costs and get them to give you an indication of costs through customs, they can't be exact but should give you a guide.

Our items shipping will cost about $200 for processing through customs this end (not inluding the UK packaging pick up and delivery costs, that was about 400 GBP)

We had our visa costs to swallow whilst here as we had to have our 457 completed once we had arrived, presumably you will have had this cost in the UK. 

Haven't had any bills for electricity or gas yet so can't advise. 

Costs we are about to get will include health insurance - no idea how much this will cost and is a whole area I need to get my head around. 

Food is cheaper but buy in the markets, supermarkets are not a great deal cheaper, eating out is good and seems cheaper. 
Clothes and shoes are about the same as UK - so relative to salaries earned they are more expensive. 

My tip is to start thinking in AUD as soon as you can, you are earning dollars so you have to think in dollars converting into pounds can fool you into thinking things are cheaper, whether they are or not really depends on your salary in AUD.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Yikes! I really did get a good deal! That's an amazing amount of money to need.


----------



## limeychick (Jul 4, 2007)

Unfortunately we had to do the whole things ourselves including visa, my partner was sponsored for a 457 and as part of the deal for a higher day rate that he negotiated we needed to sort out everything ourselves including visa (we could have gone to an independant immigration agency but didn't want to spend the $2,000 for this). 
I'm not currently working so it's not been so bad apart from the cost but wouldn't advise anyone who needs to get straight into work to have to do it all without some support. 

We also did the whole move from decision to leave the UK to arriving in Oz in only a month, it was crazy and again something that I wouldn't advise unless you have a very simple life and no commitments to wrap up back home. 

Our biggest cost saving has not been having a car, as we are living commutable to my partners office and public transport is very good in Melbourne. This is a huge difference to our life in the UK and is saving us quite a bit.


----------



## vargak (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All,

I am a newbie, currently negotiating terms for a company move from the UK to Oz, but I am coming from the EU. 

I know that despite having already managed a company move from EU to the UK I will still have lots of challenges to meet when locating to Oz (Sydney) so I was wondering if you could help me with costs of living and some basic guidelines on what to look out for.

Thanks a lot


----------

